# Our New/Old Custom Tandem!



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Picked this up from Curtis about 7 or 8 months ago. I've been slowly rebuilding it over the past several month.

The wife and I took it out a couple weeks ago for it's inaugural ride at Ales & Trails event at China Camp. A fellow MTBR member snapped this pic of us before heading out on the ride.

The frame is nearly 20 years old and so are many of the components. Lots of 1-off and custom components on the bike, but we removed the original custom White Bros fork and used a newer, longer travel Rock Shox Domain.

We look forward to occasionally enjoying her in the dirt in the future!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Curtlo frame?


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

PMK said:


> Curtlo frame?


Close, but a little more "custom"

Retrotec | Inglis & Retrotec Cycles


----------



## ChargersWI (Nov 9, 2016)

Awesome! That looks great. How does it ride? Hopefully the inaugural ride was good and will be the first of many rides together.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

That's a beautiful bike! Great lines.


----------

